# Figuring Out New Sound Board



## NewChris (Oct 22, 2015)

So my high school's auditorium is being totally redone. This started in June of 2014 and should be opening somewhere around Thanksgiving to December.... 

I was attending some training today for the AV equipment in the music rooms, and the same people are doing the audio system for our auditorium and said our sound board will be an Allen and Heath digital mixer with 60 inputs. I figured with that info it would be easy to figure out which board it will be, but I was having a hard time meeting all the requirements. Does anyone know what board he was describing or what it most likely will be? 

Also here are some photos of it under construction. I am wicked excited for it to open!


----------



## rwhealey (Oct 23, 2015)

It will probably be a GLD or an iLive. I would tend towards GLD in a high school. Here are some training videos for the GLD: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLq3_zC_Xz0PgHlZdL6_aljNR1_UxCGGdr


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 23, 2015)

Im sorry why would you go so far as to say the brand, digital and number of ins but not give the model?

Anyways yes either GLD or iLive, probably a GLD. I use a GLD80 at the theatre I do most of my work in, a pretty good board not without its quirks. You'll need to play with it a bit most likely when you first get your hands on it.


----------



## TCJ (Oct 23, 2015)

That looks like one heck of a nice theatre for a high school.


----------



## NewChris (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you, the guy I was talking to wasn't totally sure of exactly the model but vaguely remembered some of the specs. 

It's been very frustrating as it was supposed to open in September, then out off until October 23, then November 2, then December, and now we are hearing January... 

We got really lucky as they added a full fly loft to the space. Our school band director was very active in the planning part trying to get the best we could. He figured that this was the only time that the music and theater department would get an money for upgrades and equipment.


----------



## Ric (Oct 25, 2015)

...and when are they employing the 2 -5 full time staff it will take to maintain & operate it?


----------



## NewChris (Oct 27, 2015)

Ric said:


> ...and when are they employing the 2 -5 full time staff it will take to maintain & operate it?



Wow. Didn't even think about that..... To the best of my knowledge (as a student) I don't think they are hiring anyone. Currently the Tech Crew's advisor was hired as a math teacher who also has to be the adviser for tech crew... So we don't have any full time staff for it....


----------



## Henning (Oct 28, 2015)

NewChris said:


> Wow. Didn't even think about that..... To the best of my knowledge (as a student) I don't think they are hiring anyone. Currently the Tech Crew's advisor was hired as a math teacher who also has to be the adviser for tech crew... So we don't have any full time staff for it....


well, if you end up running an ILIVE (especially T112) send me a message and I will gladly help you out. I'm a high schooler (senior year) and I've had to teach myself due to some staffing issues. Sadly the manuals and tutorials for both the GLD and ILIVE are more of a sales pitch then anything.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 29, 2015)

NewChris said:


> Wow. Didn't even think about that..... To the best of my knowledge (as a student) I don't think they are hiring anyone. Currently the Tech Crew's advisor was hired as a math teacher who also has to be the adviser for tech crew... So we don't have any full time staff for it....



Ouch. Full fly loft is nice but I would definitely be wanting full-time, trained, knowledgeable staff to look after it. Too many things to go wrong and end badly when flying is involved. Is it counterweight or automated?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree with kiwitechgirl, if a fly loft is part of the design you really should have a properly trained rigger training and observing anyone who touches it.
Not to mention that any large full featured venue should have at least one tech (that knows their stuff) that can supervise the kids and make sure not only that things are safe, but that things are kept in good repair.
Even small 'drama departments' I find are plagued with damaged gear that does not work right, now imagine a great big facility with bells and whistles. A lot more to go wrong and a lot less relative manpower available to monitor the kids.


----------



## NewChris (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, didn't think about any of that.... To the best of my knowledge, its a counterweight system. I'm going to look into whether they are going to hire a full time employee. Our tech department has always been very student run and with a new auditorium it is a good idea to have a responsible adult. 

Henning, thanks for the offer! Definitely will let you know which board we get!


----------



## Henning (Nov 2, 2015)

NewChris said:


> Wow, didn't think about any of that.... To the best of my knowledge, its a counterweight system. I'm going to look into whether they are going to hire a full time employee. Our tech department has always been very student run and with a new auditorium it is a good idea to have a responsible adult.
> 
> Henning, thanks for the offer! Definitely will let you know which board we get!



Well you school might not have a full time staff member, but does your school district? Find out if you School district has multiple performance spaces, if it does then your districts Facilities (sometimes called Grounds) Crew might have someone tasked with upkeep. In my case our district has two 600+ seat performance spaces, as well as a black box. We have two Part time adult staff members and multiple student technicians.

Edit: If you School District rents your theater or school facilities to outside groups, they might have a staff member in charge of your theater.


----------



## NewChris (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't think we have any even in the district as I've worked events at other facilities and it has always been a music teacher who has shown me how their equipment works. I know our town's DPW has occasionally come into our old high school auditorium to replace lights so they might have someone who is designated for the auditorium. I'll try to contact them about who is responsible for the upkeep.


----------

